# Is this cage nice?



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

Olimpia Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

Decided to buy this cage as my OH has gone and done something really stupid, he has cleaned out the hamsters cage using caustic soda, LOADS of it and even on the bars, water bottle everything! Just because there were a few stains on the floor because we've used that for nearly 4 years now, googled caustic soda and apparently its very dangerous 

yelled at the OH but apparently it's my fault :confused1: now getting a new cage because he has unsuccessfully been able to get the caustic soda out completely and as he left it to dry out in the garden, there's white stains everywhere on the cage which i can tell is caustic soda because its white and powdery, too much to get off and I would get worried in case it kills my hammy off.

anyway been looking online for a nice cage and as i'm going to pets at home tomorrow found this one :thumbup:

what do you guys think? nice cage?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

is your hammy a syrian, i wanted this cage but got told the tube is too small! x


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Scoobie lives in one. The tube would be large enough for my Syrians to fit through. However the cage is only large enough for one robo really. There's no room for a decent sized wheel and top half would be too small for anything larger.


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

oh right, i was going to ask about whether i could fit a silent spinner into there? i love them, it takes a while for me to get used to hearing a hammy running on his wheel during the night but then when i got the silent spinner that was heaven! i

s there enough space to fit one into there?

right now im sort of leaning more towards a dwarf hammy because i'm still not too sure whether to get a syrian or not


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Depends how big the silent spinner is. You can't fit a syrian sized wheel in anywhere. The wheel that comes with it is about 6 inches if I remember correctly and the cage is molded to fit it. It attaches with a special bracket as it fits in the plastic upper. I managed to change the wheel to a Habitrail flywheel, but that is no bigger and required modifying the cage and wheel. You might be able to fit a mini wheel in the barred section (a 4.5inch one), but it'd be a sqeeze. If you get a white white/cambell's they should mange fine with the wheel that comes with it, Scoobie wasn't large enough to move it though.

Both Scoobie and I like the cage, but I am looking to expand it eventually.


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

We had one for our two mice - pain in the bum to clean out and the plastic is VERY flimsy and snapped, even with careful handling 

I wouldn't have thought it was big enough for a syrian?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

drawfs like to live in pairs, so might be a good idea to rescue on or find one on its own, i got one today, it was on its own cos someone only wanted to buy one.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Measured the bottom section. It's 7 inches high.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

There are better cages you can get for the same price - I personally think its a bit small.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Flissy the cage isnt cheap and is far too small, its gimicky and not a pleasant environment for animals. The best cages are generally the ones that look pretty boring to humans, they have a large footprint so you can fit in plenty of toys etc and just so the animal has enough room to walk about and excercise. Dwarfs are fine on their own and so often when you keep two or more they end up fighting and the fights can be serious and often fatal, I have a group of three but I also have two spare cages in case they start scrapping. for dwarfs the plastic rabbit cages you can get are great, they are comparatively cheap, large and the bars on the lid can be meshed to make it escape proof. Ive got my female mice in one thats over 3ft long and was only £10 off Ebay then £5 for the mesh.


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

oooh thats a good idea, i never thought of rabbit cages as suitable! then i can just add my own playthings in there for the hammy plus the silent spinner if it will fit somewhere?!

going to look at the petsathome website now :thumbup:

the only reason why im looking there is because im going tomorrow and also the shop closest to me sells things too expensive when i see them really cheap online!

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/cavie-80-guinea-pig-cage-by-ferplast-15980

what about this one, guys? i don't want something TOO big because i won't have enough room. can i fit a silent spinner on there?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ButterflyBlue said:


> oooh thats a good idea, i never thought of rabbit cages as suitable! then i can just add my own playthings in there for the hammy plus the silent spinner if it will fit somewhere?!
> 
> going to look at the petsathome website now :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Silent spinners come with stands so they are fine for rabbit cages, I have three of them in with the mice and there is loads of room, you shouldnt need a huge cage like that for one dwarf though. If you do go down that route I got my mesh for the roof bars from Wickes and its the best Ive found, it can be cut with scissors and I attach it with cable ties.


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Silent spinners come with stands so they are fine for rabbit cages, I have three of them in with the mice and there is loads of room, you shouldnt need a huge cage like that for one dwarf though. If you do go down that route I got my mesh for the roof bars from Wickes and its the best Ive found, it can be cut with scissors and I attach it with cable ties.


hopefully when i go down there tomorrow i'll be able to see which is better for my hamster. im considering either getting one syrian hamster or just getting a pair of dwarfs. i have a really old cage on standby if one if i do get two dwarfs and they start fighting. the cage isnt suitable for a syrian though thats why i'd prefer to buy a bigger one now as the last big one i had is now unusable


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ButterflyBlue said:


> hopefully when i go down there tomorrow i'll be able to see which is better for my hamster. im considering either getting one syrian hamster or just getting a pair of dwarfs. i have a really old cage on standby if one if i do get two dwarfs and they start fighting. the cage isnt suitable for a syrian though thats why i'd prefer to buy a bigger one now as the last big one i had is now unusable


If you are getting a pair of dwarfs dont get anything with more than one level, no tubes or platforms and make sure you put two of everything in the cage, two wheels, two houses, two food bowls, two bottles etc. They usually start fighting when they get territorial over a certain areas like tubes and extra levels or object in the cage and doing those things lessens the risk of fighting considerably.


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

Hamster Cages & Stands | Pets at Home

need a back up plan just incase, which one of these cages do you think is good? my budget is sort of like.. £45 for a cage...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

With those choices for a pair of dwarfs I would go for this one Peggy Hamster Cage by Savic | Pets at Home but I would take the level out to try to avoid fighting, does it have to be [email protected] as they are really expensive for cages and you can get much better value for money and choice elsewhere. The fop Dixie would be another possibilty but youwould probably need to remove the tube and find some caps to block the hole where the tubes had been. You would of course have to check the bar spacing on both of those cages was suitable for dwarfs.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

The Peggy hamster cage is the one I got yesterday for Moon, its quite big but the only thing is, its got tubes on so there are 2 holes in the cage. I'm not sure if you could buy stoppers for the holes though? You would have to look into that. Its a decent sized cage though


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

OOPS my bad, it was the peggy metro I got lol, thought it was the same thing. The normal peggy hamster cage doesnt seem to have tubes so it should be perfect for your dwaf hammies :thumbup:


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

just getting ready to go to [email protected] now :thumbup: was thinking about the FOP cage but will have a nose around when i get there. update with pics when i'm back! i was thinking i shall buy the cage first probably then we can all decide which hammy (s) will be good for my cage when i've got it?

thats if i don't see a hammy there first


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

All the cages at pets at home are really expensive for what they are - you might be better off trying online?


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

ButterflyBlue said:


> just getting ready to go to [email protected] now :thumbup: was thinking about the FOP cage but will have a nose around when i get there. update with pics when i'm back! i was thinking i shall buy the cage first probably then we can all decide which hammy (s) will be good for my cage when i've got it?
> 
> thats if i don't see a hammy there first


Thats what I was going to do but then I saw Moon and knew I had to have him haha


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have bought cages from our local pet shop too.. they have some large ones at reasonable prices.. And ebay is great for cheap large cages..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I hate that Olimpia cage with a passion. It's ridiculous. I kicked one in [email protected] yesterday and it made me feel great 

Some good cages reccommended and i'd definately try smaller pet shops - [email protected] don't have a very good choice. They tend to just sell the gimicky cages that are too small and a pain in the backside to clean. And they're also overpriced, you will get much better choice and value for money in an independant pet shop or online


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

or ebay!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

blade100 said:


> or ebay!


Yes! People get some fantastic bargains on eBay 

They never seem to be in my area though lol its always down bloomin south like Kent or Bournemouth and 'local pickup only'


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

so went to [email protected] today and got my cage with one syrian hammy 

basically when i went to inspect the cages they looked really small!  i thought they'd be much bigger than they looked online.. yeah im a bit silly haha 

anyway i bought the FOP cage

Dixie Hamster Cage by FOP | Pets at Home

which seemed to have the biggest surface area, it didn't have two levels though but I don't mind because I bought him loads of toys and stuff to play in :thumbup: i'm not sure if it's a he or she  the person at [email protected] couldn't tell and i already felt like his/her mum so i had to have him/her 

i'm going to check later on tomorrow when the hammy's settled down properly, then i'll be taking pics and we can all choose a name! :thumbup: loaded his bowl up with some harry hamster mix and put water in his bottle for today, tomorrow i'll start introducing a piece of fruit/veg to his food.

he is SO gorgeous guys, i cannot believe it! i saw about 3-4 litters but when i saw him my heart was like this is the oneeeeeeee.

pics coming up soon, i'll make a thread :thumbup:


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Lovely cage and i'm so glad you sound your little Hammie, he was waiting for you to come  I can't wait to see pics hun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

